# How well do the weefoal tests work?



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I was just wondering if anyone has used the weefoal test? And if it was accurate? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 1, 2015)

I would never waste my money on the weefoal 38's as I've had only 50% success with them. You might as well toss a coin, it would be as accurate. But the weefoal 120, which tests for a different hormone than the 38 day test is awesome. I've only every had 100% success with them. and if you ever get a bad test with hard to read results the distributors are very quick to send a replacement test at no charge. This has been my experience. I buy the 120 tests every year and will continue to do so.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you for the info!!! I just got two beautiful little mares yesterday, and I would like to test them. My friend that gave them to me told me that a mini stud got in with them last summer. She said that the stud is a neighbors down the road from her and that the stud has a terrible underbite and looks almost like a dwarf. She was very upset (as she should be, I would be too!) her mares are very nice show quality mares! So that being said all the mares got a abortion shot. But I'm still worried and want to be prepared if by a slim chance they are in foal.

Does anyone know how effective the abortion shots are? Is there a chance the shot may not have worked?

Here are my new beautiful girls!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 1, 2015)

Beautiful mares. I don't know anything about abortion shots but the Wee Foal 120 is reliable.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you!!! I have no clue about abortion shots either, and really can't find any info about it online.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 1, 2015)

Lovely ladies Jessie






Is it the shot that starts them cycling again ? This will abort if she is carrying tho. Not sure what it is called atm tho.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you Ryan! : )

All I know is that last summer a stud got in with them, then they were givin the shot. I'm seeing if my friend that gave them to me remembers what the shot was called, when she gave it to them, and the dates that the stud got in the pasture with them. She has not gotten back with me yet but when she does I will post all the info here!!!

I just got my new little girls yesterday, but have been looking them over and to me their tummies look quite different then my other mare. (Who is not bred)

What do these tummies look like to you all? Just fat or maybe a baby belly???

Please excuse them! They are a muddy mess with all the nasty weather we have had! Lol


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry I can't seem to get these pics to turn right : /


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 1, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 1, 2015)

They are both Lovely , Congratulations !!!





If you have a look through some of the other threads on here, you will be able to see the picture angles that help us all to monitor any changes.

I think It was a PG shot that my vet gave to my mare. This was the mare that had the false pregnancy and unfortunately she is not an "Obvious" Mare when in heat, so I couldn't tell if she had started to cycle again after her false pregnancy.

When she gave her the shot she explained that had she have been pregnant the shot would have aborted the pregnancy. I had my vet do an internal first and sure enough she wasn't pregnant.

After the shot she started to cycle again within 4 days.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 1, 2015)

One more! Can't wait to get them all cleaned up when the rain stops!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 1, 2015)

P.s have your girls foaled before ? Maiden mares can carry a lot higher , therefore making it a little tricky to tell


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you for the info! Annie the bigger silver one has had foals before, I don't know how many. But I don't know about Flower the little pinto.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 2, 2015)

Can someone tell me how to edit the title of my post please ? : )


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 2, 2015)

Don't quote me, but I think this is done in the opening post you made


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok thanks ryan : )

I still cant get it to work. But that's ok.

So flower seems to be in heat now, I guess with the move, her being in a new place and my gelding being a little bit silly lol

But Annie is not. So that makes me wonder about her, if she may in fact be in foal?

Maybe I should start a new post


----------



## chandab (Mar 3, 2015)

To edit the title, go to your first post, click on edit, when it reopens, click on full-editor, then you should be able to edit your post.

Congrats on your new additions. I love them both. How big are they? How old? Are they registered? Just curious.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks Chanda!!! Flower (the pinto) is about 30" and Annie is about 34". My friend could not remember how old they are, but they are not over 12. Im going to go and get their papers and all the records on them soon and I will know for sure. They are both AMHA.


----------

